# Bad News



## bongoman (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm posting from an anonymous account to protect myself, but I'm a well-known member of this forum, but didn't want any backlash from people who misunderstand things here.

It has come to my attention that the cat and giraffe video idea that the undoubtedly talented and genius member, mcdougall, once mentioned was stolen from someone and posted to dailymotion. The video has since been deleted, but it's clear that someone has no friggen originality or creativity and instead decides to just rip off other people's hard work and dedication. I don't know who perpetrated the act, or whether it's someone here, or on the ihateclowns forums which I believe is the only other place that had this amazing idea mentioned.

It was a very clear and blatant ripoff, too. The only difference between mcdougall's idea and this video was the giraffe was wearing socks and the cat could speak French. I mean, come on... I know imitation is the best form of flattery, and everyone's creations are at least inspired by others' works, but this kind of blatant disregard for another's time and effort shouldn't be tolerated.

I'll be on the lookout for other uploads of the video. The title was "Mr. Peaches Runs His Errands" (Mr. Peaches being the giraffe's name; IIRC mcdougall's name was something similar, like Mr. Apples or something). So far I only found it on Dailymotion and put an end to it really quickly.

I suggest mcdougall see what he can do to prove this whole thing was his creation and his intellectual property. I don't know if the producer did it for profit or what, but we have to put an end to it. Maybe later as things clear up and settle I'll reveal who I am, but it's too risky at this point.

I'm going to bed right now, but I'll take anyone's questions sometime tomorrow.

Peace out,

"bongoman"


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Um. What?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

What?

I was waiting for the part dealing with models but I must have missed it...


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Hmm. His first post, too.


Oh. Sorry.
"What?"


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

John P said:


> Um. What?





djnick66 said:


> What?
> 
> I was waiting for the part dealing with models but I must have missed it...



er..um.. Shrugging my shoulders as well...


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Edit to null


----------



## bongoman (Mar 28, 2014)

Oh sorry! I put this in the wrong forum, in my haste! Could a moderator please move this to the Movie & TV forum?

It was several years ago, probably in 2010 or so, when the video was thought of. Mcdougall never made the video, but he had the idea for it. It's posted somewhere here. Or maybe that other forum.

Remember that kid's show Banana in Pajamas? It was something like that, only with a cat and a giraffe. Awesome idea, could have been picked up by Nick Jr. or Noggin or something. Maybe even PBS.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

John P said:


> Um. What?


Ummmm....Yeah, what John said.....?
Denis


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Someone left the lid of the glue again


----------



## bongoman (Mar 28, 2014)

Oh come on, Mcdougall! Surely you remember this idea! I can't find it on this forum from my searches although come to think of it, it might have been Mark McGovern who was thinking of it... I really can't remember for sure.

Have I gone crazy? Isn't there someone on this forum that wanted to make a cat and giraffe series for children? The cat was going to be a police officer while the giraffe was going to be a cobbler. The giraffe was going to have a lisp because Mcdougal or McGovern had a lisp, too, and they wanted to make other kids with speech disorders to feel better about their talking.

OH! I remember the cat's name. It was Yahoo Marley. The idea was everytime someone yelled "yahoo!" he thought he was getting called and as a police officer would think someone was in trouble. Yahoo would call it a "cat call" but it was a lot more innocent than the cat call we talk about in real life. lol.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hmmmm.... doesn't ring a bell with me... and believe me, I've got bells ringing in my head all day long 
Possibly Mark ?....
Denis


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

bongoman said:


> ...it might have been Mark McGovern who was thinking of it... I really can't remember for sure.


That makes two of us, bongoman. While my memory isn't what it used to be (as far as I know), I don't remember coming up with any entertaining ideas that involved cats and giraffes. BTW, you aren't the "Noman" who emailed me about the Mummy are you?


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

bongoman said:


> because Mcdougal or McGovern had a lisp, too



That leaves Mark out.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Dave P said:


> That leaves Mark out.


"...He thrusts his fists against the posts and still insists he sees the ghosts...."
....nope... no lisp here either... 
....not that there's anything wrong with that........
Denis


----------



## kitkarma (May 17, 2013)

I know I haven't been a member very long here , but this post deserves a hearty " Holy Crap Batman,.......WTF?"


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Dave P said:


> That leaves Mark out.


Thankth, Dave. 



kitkarma said:


> ...this post deserves a hearty "Holy...


A simple "Eh - ?" would do as well, k.k.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

kitkarma said:


> I know I haven't been a member very long here , but this post deserves a hearty " Holy Crap Batman,.......WTF?"


I know...Right?.....We never go off topic here .....
....still....intriguing off topic, Topic, to say the least...
Mcdee


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

LOL.

Shut the Front Door!

Now that someone has let the cat out of the Police Car!!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Soooooo anybody build any cool models?


----------



## bongoman (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm so sorry for the confusion! If anyone here recognizes what I'm talking about, please let me know!

The guy who uploaded the video to Daily Motion uploaded another one today. This time I made sure the culprit not only had his video taken down, but had his account removed.


----------



## bongoman (Mar 28, 2014)

The animation is really crude and the artwork is absolutely subpar, far worse than I'm sure whoever came up with the idea in the first place.

I just want to make sure the person who came up with this whole idea and concept doesn't get screwed!


----------



## bongoman (Mar 28, 2014)

This time I made a screenshot, just in case that might ring some bells.










Sorry for all the replies! This forum only allowed me to post images after my fifth post here!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

And here I was hoping it was a ramp up to Barry Yoner Day


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Uh, I'm late to the party here. Is this whole thing an early April Fool, or has someone had tee many martoonis?


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

Start looking for familiar member names http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/memberlist.php?ltr=M&pp=30&sort=username&order=asc


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Thanks for this thread! I finally know what it's like to have LSD flashbacks!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

March 29....nope, too early.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

TAY666 said:


> And here I was hoping it was a ramp up to Barry Yoner Day


It's always time for Barry Yoner Day...






History lesson #1... http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=108669&highlight=barry+yoner

#2 http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=220957&highlight=barry+yoner+day

#3 http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=267108&highlight=barry+yoner+day

#4 http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=140120&highlight=barry+yoner+day

:thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I told ya to stop sniffing the glue (or share it!)


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

djnick66 said:


> I told ya to stop sniffing the glue (or share it!)


Love to but...
Down to my last 8 tubes.... sorry :drunk:















Mcdeedooleedoo


----------



## Anton Phibes (Jun 21, 2013)

Its obvious what's happened here. The video in question wont be created by McDougall or Mark until the future. When the author of this thread actually viewed it. But, a weeping angel has obviously touched the author and sent him backwards in time. Now we await the arrival of the Doctor to put this whole mess in its proper order and fix any paradoxes.

Thats my story and I am sticking to it.:thumbsup:


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

1. Any idea posted to the web is basically free for the taking. If they took your exact creation and said it was theirs, or make money off of it, then you can do something.
We all make copies of things in movies all the time.

If you want the idea to stay secret, keep it secret.

2.The giraffe thing doesn't seem worth getting worked up about...

3. Check out Imgur. They post funny stuff there for points. And then other people re-post it and get more points. Happens every day.


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

mcdougall said:


> Love to but...
> Down to my last 8 tubes.... sorry :drunk:
> 
> 
> ...


Has anyone else noticed that that's the non-toxic Testors?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I was thinking more along the lines of Dennis Hopper in Blue Velvet...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

bongoman said:


> ...Remember that kid's show Banana in Pajamas?


_Banana in Pajamas_??? Doesn't sound like a kid's show to me.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Yahoo Marley


----------



## Mr. Wabac (Nov 9, 2002)

So thats why they invented NOTOX


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Mr. Wabac said:


> So thats why they invented NOTOX


Lemony fresh! It's a dessert topping!


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

This is the best thread EVER! :hat:


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Yahoo Marley wasn't here.


----------



## Havok69 (Nov 3, 2012)

And now for something completely different:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Entertaining to say the least!

Speaking of Barry Yoner Day... wasn't that today?

MMM


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

you can't celebrate Barry Yoner Day without Dave "Yamahog" Potter!



- GJS


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)




----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Whatever happened to "Da Queen" anyway?


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Whatever happened to "Da Queen" anyway?


Ahhhh! Those were the days!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Whatever happened to "Da Queen" anyway?


Last I knew, she was closing in on her doctorate, and she will be at WF this year at Cult's table.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

But will she be back on Hobby Talk?


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm baffled, and I haven't even been here for a couple years. But as some may recall, it's not all that difficult to baffle me....


----------

